
Unlocking VR’s true potential by focusing on UX - jimthisplace
https://medium.com/this-place/unlocking-vr-s-true-potential-with-ux-5c31d7367fe
======
escherize
This guy did his master's project on this subject, and put together this
pretty great video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id86HeV-
Vb8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id86HeV-Vb8)

This is the first time I've heard of different zones, like the Main Content
Zone, Peripheral Zone, etc.

Also the 3d renderings are extremely good at explaining the content.

~~~
jimthisplace
That video has a lot of great interaction pattern examples. Will definitely
have to spend some time going through Mike Alger's thesis. Looks like a very
valuable resource. Thanks :)

